# photos.



## starling (Jun 18, 2008)

ladies and gents,i have 2 photos of my grandad sitting in a bf-109 of what type i do not know.he was a bofors gunner you see.now,i do not have a scanner,but i do have a digital camera.the photos are quite small however,can anyone help me out,as i would like to see perhaps a larger image.and i hope u will be happy to see them.i am dodgy with techno stuff though.yours,starling.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 18, 2008)

Try a local library. They may have a scanner. Or else someone at work or a friend.


----------



## starling (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks thor,but i am pretty much housebound disabled..just me and mum,and i cannot be left...the library is damn nigh impossible...cheers anyway.starling. .


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 18, 2008)

Depending on the quality of the shot from a digital camera you maybe able to enlarge it but as you enlarge it the quality of the shot can be reduced. If you post it I will give it a shot though there are some around here that are much better at it then me.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with Micdrow.Try to take as better shots as you can and then upload these here.We will try to work it out of what type the plane was.


----------



## starling (May 19, 2009)

i have a scanner now gents,but its not expensive.i tried cleaning up the photos,but i have not had much success?.do you have better software available?,would you like me to scan the pictures through?,cheers.


----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2009)

starling, either post them or send in an email - I can manipulate photos for you. Clean them up, etc.


----------



## starling (May 19, 2009)

ooops


----------



## Ivan1GFP (May 27, 2009)

I'm sure pro photographers can give you better advice, but here is what I would do:
Set your camera on "Macro" (Little flower symbol) for a close up shot.
Get good non-reflective lighting, but lots of it on the subject.
Try not to do it hand held. Use a tripod or some other kind of brace.
Get it nice and square to reduce distortion.
Take a bunch of shots, especially if you don't have a steady support.

(Not a particularly good photographer)
- Ivan.


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2009)

starling said:


> i have a scanner now gents,but its not expensive.i tried cleaning up the photos,but i have not had much success?.do you have better software available?,would you like me to scan the pictures through?,cheers.



Did you manage with their scanning finally? If yes upload them here please.


----------



## starling (Jul 20, 2009)

new picture.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2009)

Please downsize your pic next time.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice pic! He's not sitting in a Bf 109 though, that's an Fw 190. I cannot tell what type though.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 21, 2009)

Catch22 said:


> Nice pic! He's not sitting in a Bf 109 though, that's an Fw 190. I cannot tell what type though.




Thats what I was thinking as well. But like you said, its hard to say what type though.


----------



## Crunch (Jul 22, 2009)

I've just shrunk the image and played with the brightness/contrast, this is the best I could come up with, may be easier to ID


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry if I caused confusion with my last post. It is certainly a Fw 190, but it's impossible to tell what version it is as I cannot see any part that would ID it. I would imagine it would be in the A-8 to A-9 range, as it looks like a post-war shot to me and those would be most common.


----------

